# G31MX-S2 Pentium E5300 overclocking bios not saving settings



## caz604 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hiya everyone.

Before I start I would just like to say thanks to this community. I've been a lurker here for sometime, have learned a great deal being in the shadow, and noticed all the friendly help. 

I'm fairly new to overclocking, been studying up and researching certain things, but would like to practice on my HTPC before I do anything to my main rig.

Anyways to start here is my spec on my HTPC rig:
Intel Dual Core E5300
Gigabyte G31MX-S2
Powercolor Radeon HD 4670 1GB (Stock Memclk-800/OC-Memclk 890)
4GB Ram 400MHZ (2*2GB- 1 stick of Kingston PC6400/1 stick of another PC6400)
250GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.10
2TB WD Green 

On to my issue:

I already know that this isn't the best board for overclocking settings, but I'm just looking for experience and maybe a tiny boost. 

What is odd is that whether I use ATI Cata or tweak from the bios directly, nothing seems to save in BIOS.

EX. If I tweak even the minimal amount you can increment in BIOS and save, after reboot, the computer goes through its diagnostics/post, after 10 secs it shuts down and reverts back to a fail safe setting. Thats even if I disable error reboots from BIOS. Tried both auto and manual for voltage/ram timings/multiplier/bus spd/etc. No go even when changing only 1 of those settings with the bare minimum of increases.

To add to it even more, when I use ATI overdrive/Cata Suite, I try to tweak via auto or manual, it goes through its routine, then reverts back to stock. No freezes, no cold/warm boots, no BSOD's. Same even with the smallest of increments.

I'm not sure if I'm missing something, but any help, thoughts, or even crazy ideas would be appreciated.

Cheers,
Caz


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

I see 2 potential issues, 

1. You will need to overclock via fsb only as the G31 chipset does not have a tweak-able multiplier. Is the PCI-e freq set at 100mhz?

2. You will have to underclock Your ram Since overclocking the fsb will put it over its rated speed. 

You won't get far with that chipset. I was only able to obtain a very light 2.8ghz overclock with the g41 chipset with an E5200.

Take note that not having matched memory modules might also be an issue.


----------

